# Probiotics in dog food



## FEWill (Sep 2, 2009)

Probiotics in dog food and is there any actual benefit, or is it all hype? The answer is a very definitive yes, but there are some dangers that you need to watch for. However, there is also some conflicting facts with probiotics and what is referred to as prebiotics that can be extremely confusing to a dog owner in trying to fully understand exactly what the benefits are.

Both of these additives to your dogs food are substances that help to restore the balance between the good and the bad bacteria that is found in your pets digestive tract. Probiotics are referred to as good bacteria, but that is also confusing, as so are prebiotics. However, they serve completely different functions in your dogs body. Probiotics is an additive that can be digested and is one of the main ingredients in yogurt that makes it so viable and healthy for humans.

On the other hand, prebiotics are non-digestible in dog food sources but they play a huge role in the stimulation of growth in the good bacteria. Your dog does not digest prebiotics and as a result, they stay in their digestive tract where they continue to stimulate the good bacteria until they are eliminated.

Understanding Probiotics:

Probiotics are live microorganisms, and in most cases they are bacteria. However, they act as good or friendly bacteria and are very similar to the beneficial microorganisms that are found naturally in your dogs stomach. When they are mixed with prebiotics, they become extremely effective at stimulating the growth of helpful microorganisms in your dogs large intestine. Both of these are advertised as new, and they are relatively new in dog foods, but the have been around since ancient times.

They date back centuries and were originally found in fermented foods as well as cultured milk products, and they been producing several benefits for humans for the same time periods.

Your dogs digestive system is extremely strong and designed specifically to maintain a delicate balance between the friendly bacteria and the bad that is trying to attack your dogs system. However, as strong as this system is, it can become unbalanced for many reasons. If your dog has had a recent illness and is being treated with an antibiotic of some kind, the antibiotic may be attacking the bad bacteria, but is may also be killing the good bacteria as well.

If your dog has any type of a fugal growth after an illness, especially diarrhea, it may also throw off their system of balances. But there are two other potential causes of this imbalance; dietary problems as well as hereditary problems at birth. If your dog is not eating a balanced diet and getting the proper nutritional requirements that they need, their system may not be able to maintain a proper balance of the healthy bacteria.

There are also some dogs that may have a naturally low count of healthy bacteria in their system due to a hereditary factor or the result of a mother that had some type of an illness at birth the retarded the healthy bacteria in the litter.

Benefits:

The term probiotics actually means life in Greek, and it references the ability of these microorganisms to improve intestinal balance and improve life. Probiotics in dog food has tremendous benefits but there are also some real warning signs that you need to watch for in selecting foods with these ingredients added.

There is more evidence coming every day that when these two additives are combined, they are very effective at protecting against invading bacteria, and thus help in preventing disease.
If probiotics are used correctly, it may be the best first line of defense that your dog has in fighting disease.

It will naturally increase the resistance of disease, especially in the gastrointestinal tract, as well as preventing fungal growth from over populating. Fungal growth is one of the most dangerous forms of infection that any dog faces, and these two additives are perhaps the only form of microorganism that is effective in countering this vicious attack.

They have also shown to be extremely effective in eliminating several forms of allergic reactions, as well as being the best defense for combating pathogenic bacteria that is found in several antibiotics. It is always a very fine line that your dogs system goes through when any type of medication is used, but these simple additives may prevent the antibiotics from killing off the good bacteria.

Probiotics in dog food has also shown to be very effective in enhancing your pets system against viral infections as it is extremely beneficial in stimulating their immune system. But by far and away the largest benefits come in the form of optimizing the digestive process. When this occurs, it maximizes the nutritional benefits for your dogs food as well as improving their resistance to several different types of bowel problems.

If your dog is digesting properly, their magnificent immune system is running on all cylinders. By adding probiotics in your dogs food by either the manufacturer or adding it yourself, you also improve the systems ability to maximize antioxidants in their system. This helps to reduce the destructive affects of oxidation as well as increasing your dogs control over their cholesterol levels. When your dogs digestive system is fully operational there is very little it can not do.

Dangers of Probiotics:

However, with the myriad of benefits that probiotics offer, there are some forms of it that you should be very careful with. Probiotics in dog food, like any form of probiotic, are lives cultures. As a result they become very unstable if they reach temperatures that exceed 75 degrees. You will need to make sure that any type of probiotic supplement contains stabilized forms of bacteria. If the product you are buying requires refrigeration, it is yelling at you that it has not been stabilized. You should not walk, but run from any of these products.

If it is not stabilized, that chances are very high that it will be dead on arrival once it hits your dogs body and will provide absolutely no benefits at all.

Cheap dog foods that claim to have probiotics will in most all cases never mention the stabilization process.

Summary:

Probiotics in dog food is still relatively new to the industry, but their benefits have been around for centuries. If you watch carefully and select the stabilized form, this powerful good bacteria can help protect your dog against yeast infections and overgrowth, excessive shedding, and improve the breath in your pet, which is a problem with most all dogs.

It will also help to reduce gas in your dog, and any owner can attest dogs can have some very powerful silent bullets. It can also help you dogs overall coat health and just flat out improve the smell of your best friend.

Liquid Vitamins for Humans Cats and Dogs


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

FEWill said:


> Probiotics in dog food and is there any actual benefit, or is it all hype? The answer is a very definitive yes, but there are some dangers that you need to watch for. However, there is also some conflicting facts with probiotics and what is referred to as prebiotics that can be extremely confusing to a dog owner in trying to fully understand exactly what the benefits are.
> 
> Both of these additives to your dogs food are substances that help to restore the balance between the good and the bad bacteria that is found in your pets digestive tract. Probiotics are referred to as good bacteria, but that is also confusing, as so are prebiotics. However, they serve completely different functions in your dogs body. Probiotics is an additive that can be digested and is one of the main ingredients in yogurt that makes it so viable and healthy for humans.
> 
> ...


Ye i agree with all that you say here,i have spoken with many people and breeders,and it does seem to WORK,if you people would like a link,here it is
The Dog Food Project - Nutrients: Probiotics and Prebiotics
oh i forgot to mention,for the last 3 weeks,i give my dog a tablespoon of (Yeo Valley)organic natural probiotic yogurt everyday,i mix this in with his dry food,i also add some chicken or sardines,as i was told this yogurt may help with his ear yeast,and now it is beginning to clear up,it has also helped with his upset stomach,bloat,stops the runny poos,smelly puffs,and he is i think so much more active,and looks better than ever.
If you do a little research on this topic,im sure you and your dogs will find this an interesting subject,just as much as i have.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Brilliant - one of the things I have been milling over - should I be using a food with this?? Didnt give a thought to the fact that I keep mine in the fridge.....................

Thanks for clearing that up. I will probably have to look for a supplement as she doesnt do well on dairy and natural yogurt makes her itchy.


----------



## Charlottex (Jul 15, 2010)

Is protexin Bio Premium any good as a pro biotic? My dog suffers with an upset tummy at the drop of a hat, and vet suggested maybe doing an intestine biopsy to see if he has irritabe bowel, because if he does get an upset tum he has to have steroids and antibiotics to clear it up?
We are trying all avenues to see if this works before putting Hendrix through having the operation? Of course if he needs it, we will have it done but I want to see if there is anything I can do which may prevent unnecessary surgery? 
Many thanks
Charlotte


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Charlottex said:


> Is protexin Bio Premium any good as a pro biotic? My dog suffers with an upset tummy at the drop of a hat, and vet suggested maybe doing an intestine biopsy to see if he has irritabe bowel, because if he does get an upset tum he has to have steroids and antibiotics to clear it up?
> We are trying all avenues to see if this works before putting Hendrix through having the operation? Of course if he needs it, we will have it done but I want to see if there is anything I can do which may prevent unnecessary surgery?
> Many thanks
> Charlotte


Hi,i think the probiotic is well worth a try,the last thing you want to do is put your wee friend through an operation,although this may be necessary im afraid.

I would seriously try the probiotic way for a while,it may work,although you should speak with your vet first to see which probiotic is best.

I hope wee hendrix will be fine


----------



## Charlottex (Jul 15, 2010)

Me too we have been at our wits end. I will check with the vets first, its only I have just been looking on the internet, and dont want to upset his tum any more but I want to try everything I can before putting him through an op. I have switched food as a last resort and will see how this pans out. He is on a different protein now, and not chicken.. It is just something I thought about, and will definately consider after speaking to my vet :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Charlotte,
No wonder you are at your wits end, its soo worrying when they are poorly. I still cringe when Heidi goes for a pooh incase she is poorly again even tho I stick rigidly to what seems to be working.
If its any help, this is what I have done.

Vets gave me Protexin (and I had to go back and buy some more when we had another blip a month later)
Protexin works well but I'm not sure if they can be on it longterm.
When the Protexin was finished (5 days) I put her onto Treebarks powder, this calms and soothes the gut as well as slowing the food process. Gradually decreased that after a month and started Natural Yogurt (I have to be careful with that as it makes her itchy - she's not too good on dairy)
Now she is only having nat yogurt. 
This seems to have worked for her along with soaking her kibble(have mentioned this in answer to your other thread.)

The Protexin I was using wasnt the Bio so I'm not sure about the longterm use of it.

Another supplement recommended to me by Nature Diet was there Naturzyme, I havent looking into this - hoping I wont need it 

Hope Hendrix stays on the road to recovery:thumbup:


----------



## Charlottex (Jul 15, 2010)

Me too. Whenever I call my partner the first thing I say is Has he been to the toilet and what is it like?? Such a lovely conversation to have :lol:

I have looked at the protexin bio and this is what it says -

****Bio Premium acts to re-establish a healthy gut microflora and aid digestion with the inclusion of Beta gluconase and xylanase. 

The beneficial pre biotic micro organisms occur naturally in the gut of healthy animals and help exclude pathogenic bacteria. 

Formulated to be administered on a continuous basis to promote efficient digestion and boost natural immunity.

Available in two sizes 150g & 500g
Please choose from the drop down box below

Not sure how good this is, or if there is much else out there. Also looked at the CSJ herbs, its such a minefield but we are stepping carefully at the moment lol.. I will also speak to my vet to see if they have any other suggestions! 
Thanks for all your help x


----------



## lorim82 (Jun 10, 2012)

Charlottex said:


> Is protexin Bio Premium any good as a pro biotic? My dog suffers with an upset tummy at the drop of a hat, and vet suggested maybe doing an intestine biopsy to see if he has irritabe bowel, because if he does get an upset tum he has to have steroids and antibiotics to clear it up?
> We are trying all avenues to see if this works before putting Hendrix through having the operation? Of course if he needs it, we will have it done but I want to see if there is anything I can do which may prevent unnecessary surgery?
> Many thanks
> Charlotte


Hello,

I was wondering if you tried your dog on this and if so what were the results?

We have a Springer Spanier with awful tummy problems. After numerous costly blood tests to rule out certain medical conditions, the vet decided Ollie has IBD. We decided, instead of having an operation to conclude this, that we would try different diets. Turns out he can't have dairy, chicken, beef, lamb grains etc. Managed to find a diet (Natures Diet Turkey and Rabbit mixed in with Wainright's dry food) that works, although he still has the odd funny turn :-((

We have since realised that grass irritates his tummy. After finding a diet that works it became apparent that the odd funny turn always happened after eating grass. He is a natural grazer and consequently it is difficult to stop him eating grass when he is running around. There is only particular types of grass he eats so it was easy to stop him eating this when on a lead. We stopped him eating this for two weeks and as suspected no upset tummies. We then let him eat grass and again, as suspected, pains in his tummy right after.

Now that we have found a diet that works and trying to control his grass intake the only problem we still have is the odd runny pooh, odd bouts of gas, dry nose, minor flaky skin and his coat is not the best. Now that we have stopped him having a sore tummy, we were looking into Pro/Prebio's to try help with the above. Found an amazing one with millions of positive reviews but it is only sold in USA!! Arrgh! Not many reviews on the UK products.

Hence...wondered if you tired the Bio Premium??

Kind regards

Lorraine


----------



## trish20 (May 18, 2012)

Hi
What is the Probiotic that had the brilliant reviews called as I am also looking for one. I have Jarrows Probiiotic powder which is 1 Billion. Others have mentioned Dr Mercola. 
Trish


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

trish20 said:


> Hi
> What is the Probiotic that had the brilliant reviews called as I am also looking for one. I have Jarrows Probiiotic powder which is 1 Billion. Others have mentioned Dr Mercola.
> Trish


This is a VERY old thread  - over 7 years old! (the poster hasn't been online since 2011!)

Probably best to start a new one to get up to date information


----------

